# Toddler proof CD player?



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

My ds loves our CD player, but we've had to move it out of his reach because it's just too delicate for his rough little hands. I'd love to find a tougher one that he could have as his own. Does anyone know of a particular brand, or where to find one of these?


----------



## luckylady (Jul 9, 2003)

we just bought a cheap one at Walmart because DD loves it too. We also bought a cheap DVD player and we put our nice Sony ones away for the time being. She beat them up for a while but they are still ticking! And now she's more gentle and knows how to use them.


----------



## LuvMy2Kidz (May 2, 2003)

Fisher Price has started making a children's sing along CD player(just like the cassette players they make). But I'd say the best toddler cd player is one they can't reach :LOL


----------

